# Questions (coming over from the Droid Charge)



## msuperbauer (Aug 30, 2011)

Which method are you all using for rooting? I have rooted my last 4 devices, but i am no developer... I follow the directions nervously to a tee, lol. I am just looking for the easiest method and a good DIY. I prefer this site over the others) also, I am looking for a ROM that is known for it's reliability and great battery life. Any suggestions? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Go here to get new drivers:
> http://downloads.unr...er3.0.0.007.exe
> 
> Forget about about installing ADB, SDK everything all you NEED for this process is this tbolt.zip from this location:
> ...


If you want CWM ignore the second part this is a quick copy&paste of another response I made to someone and if you already have adb setup ignore the first part (besides the drivers)

And for battery life I reccomend omfgb+imo's lean kernel but everyone seems to get different results on any setup for multiple reasons so you just gotta find a setup that suits you.


----------



## msuperbauer (Aug 30, 2011)

great reply, thank you. I'm now rooted and running one of the liquid ROMS and have a Fantastic battery life and crazy fast speed. Tis phone blows my charge out of the water with speed!!


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol np, and grats I never liked my Charge either








all the touchwiz made me sick.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Ya gonna sell my charge this phone is just better in every way especially build quality and roms


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

My friend has a charge and I was never impressed, my tbolt with liquid is much better, phone just feels better made and if youdo stick with stock sense is so much better than touchwiz which hasn't added a single useful feature to stock Android imho


----------

